# Water softener not cycling



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

A photo of the unit in question?
Is the wall plug hot?
Timer motors are not all that spendy and can be changed out by most home owners, if that is the challenge.


----------



## Elephant100 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll get a couple pics of it tonite but here is pretty much what my unit looks like. I'm sure it's rebranded but I have to believe it's a Fleck 5600, it's nearly identical.

I'll check the plug. I'm definitely thinking the clock motor is dead. The time of day indicator used to "work" but it definitely does not now.

Thanks again.

Jack Money


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

That is the Fleck 5600 metered. The Fleck uses a 1/30 motor either 120 volt or 24v, there are some that use the 220 volt either in Canada or Europe. It is possible that the motor is warm but not turning the gear that moves the control through the cleaning cycle. Two screws and two wire nuts and the motor is changed out.


----------



## Elephant100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup, confirmed last nite this is exactly what I have.

I went ahead and ordered a new timer motor and valve rebuild kit. I'll give this a shot and see what happens. If needs be I will replace it but I'm hoping some TLC/maintenance will bring it back. I'll report on what I learn.

Thanks for the help.

Cheers.

Jack


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

Jack

Softener heads need cleaning regularly (quarterly or semi annually). On the right a under a 2 stainless screw cap there is a screen filter and once that pulled and cleaned a orifice under it can be removed with a wide blade screwdriver. I think there is another orifice but more disassembly is needed to get to that one. A paper clip can clean the holes in those and be careful when replacing the screws as the holes are plastic and could strip or crack if over tightened. The salt brine valve that rides on a cam can be removed and cleaned and operation checked, apply a tiny amount grease to the cam rider and cam. Motor operation can be checked as most have a tiny window where you can see it running. The drain hoses need to be kept clean from dirt or mud or dobber nest. Keeping the head covered with a plastic bucket will protect the head and cover from ultraviolet damage. Also the salt storage tank need to be cleaned and checked. Some have a overflow valve that needs to be cleaned regularly. 

Good luck

Larry


----------



## Daver3 (Dec 8, 2014)

*similar problem*



Elephant100 said:


> I'll get a couple pics of it tonite but here is pretty much what my unit looks like. I'm sure it's rebranded but I have to believe it's a Fleck 5600, it's nearly identical.
> 
> I'll check the plug. I'm definitely thinking the clock motor is dead. The time of day indicator used to "work" but it definitely does not now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akpsdvan (Mar 25, 2010)

It would be a good idea to check and make sure that the meter cable is fully inserted at both ends, the end in the meter dome and the other in the control head to the bottom right of the meter wheel. 
If it is fully inserted at both ends then there is the possibility that there is some thing in the meter dome that has stopped the gears from turning and counting the gallons.


----------

